# Natural Kenya.(Beyond Nairobi)



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Malindi - Coast Province*

*Malindi Airport*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Gedi Ruins - Malindi*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*More*



















*View from above*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lake Nakuru National Park - Rift Valley Province.*














































*Lodge*





































*Horse Back Safaris*




























*Knowing what lurks in the Kenyan rivers, I think this is crazy!! *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Zebroid-cross between a zebra and horse.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Masai boys (Kenya has over 42 tribes.)*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Amboseli*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Highway (A2), Central Province.(Unlike other African countries,we have not been well endowed with natural resources so this is the best we can do in terms of highways.)*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^You are welcome.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kericho town, Rift Valley Province.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kamba Tribes men.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*There's some construction work going on around the Sagana power station in central province. *


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome photo collection of Kenya, thanks for posting. :applause:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Aberdare forest - Central Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Flower farm in the savannah.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Awesome photo collection of Kenya, thanks for posting. :applause:


Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Magical Kenya*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lewa Safari Camp - Lewa Downs, Isiolo. (Northern Kenya)*



















Lewa downs.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Game drive anyone?* :colgate:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mt. Kenya from a rural area near Nyeri - Central Kenya*



















Looking towards the Kedong Valley, Mt. Longonot, Lake Naivasha, and the Susua Crater from off of Highway A104 between Limuru and Naivasha:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Rugby Fans*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*The Aberdare Mountains - Central Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Aberdare Country Club.*

Nice resort, and you can play golf while watching wild animals in the nearby bushes.




























I love the scenery.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Images from Kerio Valley - Rift Valley Province*










*Beautiful Kerio River*










*Keiyo Escarpment Slopes*










*Kerio River at Chebloch Bridge*










*Watch Out for Crocs*










^^*View from Kabarnet Forest.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Some schools in the area.*

*Kabarnet High School *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*KAPROPITA GIRLS HIGH SCHOOL *

]


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sacho High School*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Great Rift Valley Golf Resort - Naivasha*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Salt Lick Lodge - Tsavo East N. Park*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Ruma National Park - Eastern Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Export Processing Zone - Athi River,Eastern Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Angel's Bay Resort - Malindi, Coast Province.*














































, now this has to be the longest pool in Malindi.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Rhino Charge 2009 - Baringo,Rift Valley Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lamu, a small town at the Indian ocean shore*



















*Lamu airfield*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Men playing domino in Lamu*


----------



## aceone (Oct 10, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lake Baringo - East Rift Valley*




























Mount Longonot in the background


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lord Egerton Castle - Nakuru ,Rift Valley Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Farmland - Eldoret, Rift Valley Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Farmland in Tigoni - Eastern Province.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kitale countryside - Western Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Magical Kenya*


















































































Serval cat


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Endangered Eland(Very rare)*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Simba* :runaway:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Maasai herdsboy*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lesser Kudu*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*gerenuk (giraffe-gazelle)*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:drool: lovely (and rare) this gerenuk...


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Is the Kilimanjaro covered with less snow than ever?hno:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nandi Escarpment - Western Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kericho - Western Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Masinga hydroelectric dam - Eastern Province.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lake Baringo - North Rift*










wild camels


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Here are some countryside pics between Eldoret and Nakuru towns in the Rift Valley Province.

Wheat fields around Wareng near Eldoret.*










Some cows grazing.










Around the Burnt Forest area.










From Burnt Forest.










Farm growing potatoes (white flowers).










Maize farm.(corn)


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Highway to Nakuru Town,Rift Valley*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Flamingoes at Lake Nakuru National Park, and Nakuru's suburban sprawl in the background.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Maasai Mara National Park*














































I ain't scared!!!










Cycle of life.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Zebra Crossing!*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Maasai Mara Safari Club*













(cats discotheque)


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*The Great wilderbeast migration - Maasai mara.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mara Serena Safari lodge - Maasai Mara*










At least they built this lodge with traditional Maasai building style. It makes it look more authentic.








































































































































Explaining the basics to guests prior to venturing out into the wild.









Bush breakfast beside the Mara river.









Crossing the Mara river.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*View from Mountain Lodge*










*Samburu Intrepids Camp *










*Siana Springs Camp *



















*Sweetwaters Camp *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Cattle in the country side*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hell's Gate National Park*


----------



## young_mulla (Apr 17, 2010)

mwanamwiwa said:


> *Flamingoes at Lake Nakuru National Park, and Nakuru's suburban sprawl in the background.*


This is simply amazing.


----------



## KQV208 (Jun 19, 2007)

very good thread!


----------

